# BMW Motorrad model facelift measures for model year 2017.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Model year 2017 will see a number of model facelift measures. The models can be ordered from all BMW Motorrad dealers in the new configuration from August 2016.

*Technical changes to the liquid-cooled boxer models.*

When the new model year starts in August 2016, the engines of the liquid-cooled boxer models will be subject to supplementary technical changes as well as the application of EU4 measures and the addition of sidelights as required by law.

Like the R 1200 GS Adventure, all liquid-cooled boxer models will now be fitted with a judder damper on the transmission output shaft. New features also include a revised selector drum actuator, transmission shafts and transmission shaft bearing. An OBD indicator lamp in the cockpit has been added to meet EU4 requirements.

*BMW R 1200 GS.*

In addition to the technical changes set out above, the instrument panel of the
R 1200 GS has now been given a revised design. The range of optional accessories includes a new crash bar that allows cylinder protection covers to be mounted - also available as optional accessories.

*BMW R 1200 GS Adventure.*

In addition to the technical changes described above, the instrument panel of the R 1200 GS Adventure features a revised design. As of model year 2017, the colour Ocean Blue metallic matt is no longer available for the R 1200 GS Adventure.

*New BMW R 1200 GS Adventure "Triple Black" special model.*

"Triple Black" - this special version of the BMW R 1200 GS has established its own tradition and the name once again says it all. BMW Motorrad is responding to a wish expressed by many customers by bringing out this impressive travel enduro in a virtually all-black finish.

The central fuel tank cover, storage compartment lid and front mudguard in Blackstorm metallic together with fuel tank side panels in Dark Slate metallic give the legendary travel enduro a strikingly masculine look. Powerful technical accentuations are provided by the front and rear frame in Agate Grey in combination with the black engine, gearbox and swinging arm.

A new black seat with striking GS embossment on the passenger section rounds off the striking appearance of the new R 1200 GS "Triple Black".

The price of the new BMW R 1200 GS Adventure "Triple Black" in Germany is EUR 16,830.- incl. 19% VAT (RRP).



*BMW R 1200 RT.*

In addition to the technical changes set out above, the R 1200 RT will not only be supplied in new paint finishes as of model year 2017. With a view to enhanced motorcycling safety, its range of optional equipment features is extended to include the banking-optimised ABS Pro and the dynamic brake light (both in conjunction with the Riding Modes Pro option). An overview of the new colours of the R 1200 RT:

Carbon Black metallic.

 Alpine White.
The paint finishes Ebony metallic, San Marino Blue metallic are no longer available. The paint finish Platinum Bronze metallic remains in the program.

*BMW R 1200 R*.

In addition to the technical changes mentioned before, the R 1200 R will not only be supplied in new paint finishes as of model year 2017. With a view to enhanced motorcycling safety, its range of special equipment features is extended to include the banking-optimised ABS Pro and the dynamic brake light (both in conjunction with the Riding Modes Pro option). An overview of the new colours of the R 1200 R:

l Racing Red
.

l The variant previously referred to as "Style 1" is now renamed 
"R 1200 R Sport" in the colour combination Light White / Cordoba Blue (new frame colour). The previous paint finishes Cordoba Blue and Light White are no longer available.
*BMW R 1200 RS.*

In addition to the technical changes set out above, the R 1200 RS will not only be supplied in new paint finishes as of model year 2017. With a view to enhanced motorcycling safety, its range of special equipment features is extended to include the banking-optimised ABS Pro and the dynamic brake light (both in conjunction with the Riding Modes Pro option). An overview of the new colours of the R 1200 RS:

l The variant previously referred to as "Style 2" is now renamed 
"R 1200 RS Sport" in the colour combination Light White metallic / Magellan Grey metallic matt. The previous paint finish Granite Grey metallic matt (Style 2) is no longer available.
*Price and launch of the new BMW R nineT Scrambler.*

BMW Motorrad announces the price of the new BMW R nineT Scrambler at the BMW Motorrad Days 2016. The second model of the BMW Motorrad "Heritage" world of experience will be available at the price of EUR 13,000.00 incl. 19% VAT (RRP) in Germany.

The market launch of the new BMW R nineT Scrambler will be on 17.09.2016.

Highlights of the new BMW R nineT Scrambler:

Purist Scrambler design, classic colour concept, great attention to detail.
Air/oil-cooled 2-cylinder boxer engine with a capacity of 1 170 cc. Output 81 kW (110 hp) at 7 750 rpm, maximum torque 116 Nm at 6 000 rpm.
Modular frame concept with removable passenger frame offering a range of variations.
Classic wheel suspension by means of telescopic fork at front and Paralever at rear.
Large 19-inch front wheel as is typical of a Scrambler.
Axially mounted 4-piston brake calipers, steel-wrapped brake lines,
320-millimetre brake discs and ABS.
Raised exhaust fitted close to the body with twin silencer.
Upright seating position in classic Scrambler style.
Stitched seat in patinised leather look.
Designed to be customised.
Individually tailored special accessories in the familiar high quality typical of BMW Motorrad.


----------

